# 2013 1.4 OBD II code P0017



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

This is a wag on my part but I suspect you have a sensor on the replacement engine that should have been exchanged from the oil engine. For example, if the replacement engine came with a throttle body and you want to use that throttle body it must be 'introduced' to the cars pcm for its inputs to be recognized.
Otherwise, you just install the throttle body from the removed engine.

This recommendation applies to any wired component from the removed engine.

Keep in touch,

Rob


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Robby said:


> This is a wag on my part but I suspect you have a sensor on the replacement engine that should have been exchanged from the oil engine. For example, if the replacement engine came with a throttle body and you want to use that throttle body it must be 'introduced' to the cars pcm for its inputs to be recognized.
> Otherwise, you just install the throttle body from the removed engine.
> 
> This recommendation applies to any wired component from the removed engine.
> ...


I am assuming you are aware the code is for a non reporting 'A.I.T.' and will assume you have given it a look see before posting.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

P0017 is absolutely not for for "AIT" or "IAT" sensor (which is what I believe you meant)

P0017 is a code relating to the mechanical timing of the engine. It's almost never a sensor issue. It's typically a failed camshaft sprocket or stretched timing chain. Special tool are required to check or set timing, and replace components.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Ma v e n said:


> P0017 is absolutely not for for "AIT" or "IAT" sensor (which is what I believe you meant)
> 
> P0017 is a code relating to the mechanical timing of the engine. It's almost never a sensor issue. It's typically a failed camshaft sprocket or stretched timing chain. Special tool are required to check or set timing, and replace components.



Heh, It appears my head was inserted deeply in my rectum......I had (for some reason) decided this was the ambient air temp sensor. Not only did I get the bloomin verbiage wrong, I got the entire description wrong.

Getting closer to 70yo does that, but for now I'll just admit to the "f" up.

Rob


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Robby said:


> Ma v e n said:
> 
> 
> > P0017 is absolutely not for for "AIT" or "IAT" sensor (which is what I believe you meant)
> ...


No worries.


----------

